# Spelling police



## ronin

*does someone elses spelling really bother you that much?*​
nope, i come on here for a a bit of light banter1320.00%not at all, i can see what they mean - what does it matter3147.69%Yep - im lacking as man in other areas and feel masculine pointing out someone elses mistake and think it makes me look clever913.85%Im a sad little bastard and thrive on it1218.46%


----------



## ronin

does it really matter how it`s spelt?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

shud that b "it's spelt" ?  :lol:


----------



## ronin

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> shud that b "it's spelt" ?  :lol:


----------



## jampott

Of course it matters...

The odd typo can be forgiven, but grossly bad spelling, grammar, punctuation and paragraph spacing just show a complete lack of thought or care.

We've had this discussion several times on here. Written communication is (for the majority) the only way you have of getting your message accross on an internet forum. If you choose to do it in a slapdash and lazy manner, you run the risk of having your point ignored, regardless of its content.

You can be as bright as a button, but if you choose to write in a "thick" manner, people will perceive you as such.

Can you take anyone seriously who thinks that the word "cemetrically" exists?


----------



## jam

I don't think it really matters :wink:


----------



## dimitt

I would guess we can excuse our foreign friends for the odd spelling mistake but if it's down to just lack of concentration then maybe it a payne!!


----------



## raven

I agree with Tim (assuming he's not being sarcastic - it has been known to happen... :wink: )

By the way, you've missed out an apostrophe in your thread title - "else's" - okay, just a typo, but not the best of threads to do it on. :?

I feel that those of us who correct the errors of others are performing a vital service - we are filling the gap left by a poor education. Who knows, the really attrocious spellers amongst you might actually learn something. And that could lead to career progression, increased social standing and maybe even a nicer car. 

By the way, I'm not saying that poor spelling automatically means you are stupid. Of course it doesn't, it just means you can't spell. But as my foreign friends always ask me to correct them when they get something wrong in English, I cannot understand why those who speak English as a first (and probably only language) don't want correcting either. Would you prefer to be blissfully ignorant?


----------



## ronin

raven said:


> By the way, you've missed out an apostrophe in your thread title - "else's" - okay, just a typo, but not the best of threads to do it on. :?
> [smiley=zzz.gif]
> 
> ?


Classic example, you knew what was intended but chose to correct it.
You missed the fact that i have also used a twice elsewhere in the post.........
Bit condescending to presume that as someone may have spelling difficulties they have had a poor education, consider those who suffer dyslexia before performing your "vital service" :wink:


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> Of course it matters...


May have been better adding IMO to that, as the poll stands at my time of posting this you are in a minority in that thought :?


----------



## jampott

ronin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it matters...
> 
> 
> 
> May have been better adding IMO to that, as the poll stands at my time of posting this you are in a minority in that thought :?
Click to expand...

I'm not arrogant enough to believe that what I type is the thoughts of the entire forum. I don't prefix my posts with "IMO" or "IMHO" simply because ALL of my posts are "my opinion".... I don't automatically assume that everyone else holds the same opinion as me.

Do you start every conversation "in real life" with "In my opinion"? No? There you go then...

(IMHO, of course...)


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it matters...
> 
> 
> 
> May have been better adding IMO to that, as the poll stands at my time of posting this you are in a minority in that thought :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not arrogant enough to believe that what I type is the thoughts of the entire forum. I don't prefix my posts with "IMO" or "IMHO" simply because ALL of my posts are "my opinion".... I don't automatically assume that everyone else holds the same opinion as me.
> 
> Do you start every conversation "in real life" with "In my opinion"? No? There you go then...
> 
> (IMHO, of course...)
Click to expand...

Certainly i don`t, but there are ways and means to saying things without it sounding definitve ( IMHO)


----------



## jampott

I would also point out that your poll is flawed.

By attaching your own "stigma" to the questions being asked, you are actually prompting people to answer in the negative.

Maybe your sense of self-worth is so low that you are reduced to asking for positive confirmation from complete strangers on an internet forum.

Or maybe not.

*shrug*

Guess we'll let the TT owning psychiatrists here decide that...


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> I would also point out that your poll is flawed.
> 
> By attaching your own "stigma" to the questions being asked, you are actually prompting people to answer in the negative.
> 
> Maybe your sense of self-worth is so low that you are reduced to asking for positive confirmation from complete strangers on an internet forum.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> Guess we'll let the TT owning psychiatrists here decide that...


Itâ€™s apparent you were displeased with my retort, quite where it led to psychoanalysis escapes me.

or maybe it doesn`t

I did intend this poll to be light hearted - guess there are those that find fault with everything, and those that don`t :wink:


----------



## saint

If posting here it all depends on how you wish your message to be taken -

IE: Quick & Casual TXT Style "b there 2nite " etc etc

or of course

"be there tonight"

But to get on a high horse and be PIA is just a little "prickish" - however simple errors like adivce and advise should rarely be seen.


----------



## Love_iTT

I personally do not like the use of TXT style that seems to be creeping in on forums, obviously fine on a mobile though. Its probably me because I'm - how shall I say this - of the older generation :roll: and I find it harder to read than plain English and sometimes I don't understand it at all but I guess thatâ€™s my problem. To me it just smacks of laziness, do people really need to shorten the words of a sentence into TXT style because they are in so much of a hurry on a forum? I don't think so. If not then why do they do it?

As regards spelling, then I agree that some effort should be taken when posting but we do have to consider that some people will never be able to spell, but if they just type into say something like Word and give it a quick spell check then all they need to do is copy and paste it into the normal area on here knowing that their post is (should) be relatively free of words spelt incorrectly.

IMHO :wink:

Graham


----------



## stephengreen

jampott said:


> I'm not arrogant enough


well jampoTT looks like we've something in common! 
pointing out spelling mistakes in a constructive manner is all very laudable.
But most people resort to such a community spirited pastime only as a debate enters its latter stages.This leads to the inevitable conclusion that they have run out of a counter argument, and are resorting to nitpicking to make up for a lack of ideas.This explanation explains the majority of such post's im sure.


----------



## saint

> As regards spelling, then I agree that some effort should be taken when posting but we do have to consider that some people will never be able to spell


Not effort - care and attention - if of course the poster wishes to, but at that, it then crosses the realm into will somone be judged on the validity of their posting through content and grammar.


----------



## kingcutter

does it fukk mater i cant reed anywhy. :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint

Matter - nah - cos it would then turn this forum into a ninny state - or is that nanny..... never knew what vouls where four :?


----------



## raven

ronin said:


> Classic example, you knew what was intended but chose to correct it.
> You missed the fact that i have also used a twice elsewhere in the post.........
> Bit condescending to presume that as someone may have spelling difficulties they have had a poor education, consider those who suffer dyslexia before performing your "vital service" :wink:


Ronin - my words "vital service" were slightly tongue in cheek - as I think you acknowledged with your wink. But I am getting fed up with two things:

1. People saying "what does it matter, you understood me" - yes I did this time, but what happens when your lack of attention to detail leads to a misunderstanding? For example, if you introduced yourself in writing to a new neighbour including the phrase "It's my daughters birthday tomorrow - come and join us for some cake!" - it might be very difficult for that neighbour to work out whether to buy one birthday card (for your only daughter) or two birthday cards (for your twin daughters). A simply introduction of an apostrophe before or after the "s" in daughters would clear everything up.

2. People using the excuse that "some people might be dyslexic, and it's not their fault that they can't spell". Give me a break. It's this kind of political correctness that leads to the nation's spelling and punctuation deteriorating to an embarrassing level. How many people do you actually think are dyslexic? And how many do you think cannot be arsed? I promise you there are more in the latter category. I purposely said in my original post that the fact that someone cannot spell doesn't mean they are stupid at all, but to a lot of people it leaves a negative impression. When you see a road sign that has been mis-spelt, do you feel sorry for the poor chap who wrote it, or do you think it's sloppy and lazy?


----------



## ronin

raven said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic example, you knew what was intended but chose to correct it.
> You missed the fact that i have also used a twice elsewhere in the post.........
> Bit condescending to presume that as someone may have spelling difficulties they have had a poor education, consider those who suffer dyslexia before performing your "vital service" :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Ronin - my words "vital service" were slightly tongue in cheek - as I think you acknowledged with your wink. But I am getting fed up with two things:
> 
> 1. People saying "what does it matter, you understood me" - yes I did this time, but what happens when your lack of attention to detail leads to a misunderstanding? For example, if you introduced yourself in writing to a new neighbour including the phrase "It's my daughters birthday tomorrow - come and join us for some cake!" - it might be very difficult for that neighbour to work out whether to buy one birthday card (for your only daughter) or two birthday cards (for your twin daughters). A simply introduction of an apostrophe before or after the "s" in daughters would clear everything up.
> 
> 2. People using the excuse that "some people might be dyslexic, and it's not their fault that they can't spell". Give me a break. It's this kind of political correctness that leads to the nation's spelling and punctuation deteriorating to an embarrassing level. How many people do you actually think are dyslexic? And how many do you think cannot be arsed? I promise you there are more in the latter category. I purposely said in my original post that the fact that someone cannot spell doesn't mean they are stupid at all, but to a lot of people it leaves a negative impression. When you see a road sign that has been mis-spelt, do you feel sorry for the poor chap who wrote it, or do you think it's sloppy and lazy?
Click to expand...

personally i dont give a shit either way - id rather enjoy life than nit pick other people.
And secondly, if you ever had the misfortune to live near my freak of a neighbour - there is no way on earth you would be inviting him round, he does that of his own accord !!


----------



## ronin

saint said:


> Matter - nah - cos it would then turn this forum into a ninny state - or is that nanny..... never knew what vouls where four :?


spot on


----------



## ttimp

raven said:


> attrocious


was this a test? (please tell me it was!!!)


----------



## ronin

ttimp said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> attrocious
> 
> 
> 
> was this a test? (please tell me it was!!!)
Click to expand...


----------



## vlastan

People that can spell well prefer it nice and clean. People that can't spell say that it doesn't matter.

I suggest you let bad spellers carry on. It is too late to educate them now at this old age. And let people that can spell correctly make this a better place for the rest of us. :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Just out of interest, have any of you lot ever tried Pitmans Shorthand? Or, can do it and read it back? Dyslexic or not it reads the same way!


----------



## ttimp

^Abi^ said:


> Just out of interest, have any of you lot ever tried Pitmans Shorthand?


hand-job for a miner?


----------



## vlastan

Shorthand is for secretaries...so will pass...thanks. :wink:


----------



## paulb

I'm not as arogant as JampoTT but I agree that spelling matters...


----------



## saint

Spelling matters - of course, just like yer 1,2,3s

BUT

Surely the odd mistook can be ignored on ere - ie before e except after c pie eie doh erm... the forum of course encapsulates a wide section of the UK population - not just a select, well educated few.


----------



## raven

ttimp said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> attrocious
> 
> 
> 
> was this a test? (please tell me it was!!!)
Click to expand...

Bollox. Well spotted.


----------



## Dotti

:roll:


----------



## stephengreen

raven said:


> Who knows, the really attrocious spellers amongst you might actually learn something. And that could lead to career progression, increased social standing and maybe even a nicer car.
> 
> By the way, I'm not saying that poor spelling automatically means you are stupid. Of course it doesn't, it just means you can't spell.


well at least your honest with your self raven a rare quality indeed.by the way, which "nicer" car have you got in mind? :lol:


----------



## garyc

Of course it matters you fucking peasants. :wink:

You all have a command (OK varying) of the greatest, most expressive, best vocabulary and language on the planet. For that you should all be proud and grateful.

Should one actually know how to use ones language correctly and _still_ not be arsed to put it into practice, then fine if you are the lazy sort. But don't cop out and decry those who do use it properly as some sort of Nazis, just because you _don't_ actually have a firm grasp of your own language.

Exceptions are: resorting to petty spelling pedantry when 'losing' a 'discussion'; and posting when pissed or in a real hurry. Only the latter is acceptable. 

Think about it this way, if you bought a novel which was littered with poor grammar and spelling, would that be acceptable? Could you enjoy reading it as much as the correct version? Probably most would want it both spell and grammar checked. Well this Forum communicates via the written word in case you hadn't all noticed, and just maybe more posters will be better understood and therefore communicate their points with far more weight, were they to give correct English a go sometimes.

Not everybody has the same ability but that should not deter people from having a go. The survival and evolution of the language depends on it.

What's wrong with taking pride in your language?

ps I have left several errors here for the pedants to pick over. :wink:


----------



## jimfew

ronin said:


> does it really matter how it`s spelt?


An excellent question. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Spelling is part of communication and is important because it helps others understand your point. It accompanies grammar, body language and tone (and on this forum, emoticons)! So getting it right is really a statement of respect for your fellow man.

However, IMO, its not worth going to war over or losing friends because of a personal need to be pedantic. 

Seriously, aren't there times when you just cannot understand what's being said because of the spelling, deliberate or otherwise.

Nxt tang yool be sayin' is dat yu got riddim mahn. :lol:

Jim.


----------



## ttimp

saint said:


> But to get on a high horse and be PIA is just a little "prickish" - however simple errors like adivce and advise should rarely be seen.


tempting....tempting! :wink:


----------



## saint

:lol:


----------



## vlastan

If you don't learn how to spell correctly here, how the hell do you spell at your work documents and your business related emails?

Do you want to be taken seriously?

Just put the effort here, let JampoTT correct you and little by little you will achieve an A in the English language. :lol:


----------



## garyc

vlastan said:


> If you don't learn how to spell correctly here, how the hell do you spell at your work documents and your business related emails?
> 
> Do you want to be taken seriously?
> 
> Just put the effort here, let JampoTT correct you and little by little you will achieve an A in the English language. :lol:


I think V deserves special commendation for his language, spelling and grammar skills used when posting outside his Mother Tongue. 

Actually V's English is better than quite a few here....

And his 'specialist' vocabulary may be unmatched anywhere. :wink:


----------



## vlastan

garyc said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't learn how to spell correctly here, how the hell do you spell at your work documents and your business related emails?
> 
> Do you want to be taken seriously?
> 
> Just put the effort here, let JampoTT correct you and little by little you will achieve an A in the English language. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I think V deserves special commendation for his language, spelling and grammar skills used when posting outside his Mother Tongue.
> 
> Actually V's English is better than quite a few here....
> 
> And his 'specialist' vocabulary may be unmatched anywhere. :wink:
Click to expand...

The only problem that I have is that I forget how to spell properly in Greek now.  I don't write in Greek any longer, so my spelling there is gone down the drain. The same applies for my spelling in French as well.

Whatever you don't use, you forget it.


----------



## jampott

Vlastan does get rather anal about spelling....


----------



## Dotti

Vlastan has just gone down hill! :wink:


----------



## ronin

vlastan said:


> If you don't learn how to spell correctly here, how the hell do you spell at your work documents and your business related emails?
> 
> Do you want to be taken seriously?
> 
> Just put the effort here, let JampoTT correct you and little by little you will achieve an A in the English language. :lol:


Understand your point, but i personally come on here to forget about work etc, and unwind. Therefore i`m less inclined to double check my spelling because 
A: I`m not here to prove if i can spell or not
B: I`m not bothered by someone elses perception of me on a car forum
C: I cant be arsed 

IMHO :wink:


----------



## jampott

ronin said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't learn how to spell correctly here, how the hell do you spell at your work documents and your business related emails?
> 
> Do you want to be taken seriously?
> 
> Just put the effort here, let JampoTT correct you and little by little you will achieve an A in the English language. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Understand your point, but i personally come on here to forget about work etc, and unwind. Therefore i`m less inclined to double check my spelling because
> A: I`m not here to prove if i can spell or not
> B: I`m not bothered by someone elses perception of me on a car forum
> C: I cant be arsed
> 
> IMHO :wink:
Click to expand...

This isn't about proving whether or not you can spell...

As for not being bothered by perception - from that, I assume you agree that people WILL draw their conclusions from the way people spell or punctuate their posts?

C: is far more like it.

But I put it to you that, if you can't be bothered to "write" your post correctly, why should anyone else take the trouble to read it?

I'm also talking more about the people who continually abuse the language, or omit ALL capital letters and punctuation in their posting...

But I stand by my point that it won't be possible to get a fair result of your "poll" because you are tainting the 2 "yes, it matters" arguments with the way you word it...


----------



## vlastan

ronin said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't learn how to spell correctly here, how the hell do you spell at your work documents and your business related emails?
> 
> Do you want to be taken seriously?
> 
> Just put the effort here, let JampoTT correct you and little by little you will achieve an A in the English language. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Understand your point, but i personally come on here to forget about work etc, and unwind. Therefore i`m less inclined to double check my spelling because
> A: I`m not here to prove if i can spell or not
> B: I`m not bothered by someone elses perception of me on a car forum
> C: I cant be arsed
> 
> IMHO :wink:
Click to expand...

You don't need to double check your spelling in here. If your command in the English language is good then your spelling come out right, alone, without the extra effort of having to think about it.

It is the same like driving. If you are good at driving you don't need to think how to drive, but it just comes out natural. :wink:


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't learn how to spell correctly here, how the hell do you spell at your work documents and your business related emails?
> 
> Do you want to be taken seriously?
> 
> Just put the effort here, let JampoTT correct you and little by little you will achieve an A in the English language. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Understand your point, but i personally come on here to forget about work etc, and unwind. Therefore i`m less inclined to double check my spelling because
> A: I`m not here to prove if i can spell or not
> B: I`m not bothered by someone elses perception of me on a car forum
> C: I cant be arsed
> 
> IMHO :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't about proving whether or not you can spell...
> 
> As for not being bothered by perception - from that, I assume you agree that people WILL draw their conclusions from the way people spell or punctuate their posts?
> 
> C: is far more like it.
> 
> But I put it to you that, if you can't be bothered to "write" your post correctly, why should anyone else take the trouble to read it?
> 
> I'm also talking more about the people who continually abuse the language, or omit ALL capital letters and punctuation in their posting...
> 
> But I stand by my point that it won't be possible to get a fair result of your "poll" because you are tainting the 2 "yes, it matters" arguments with the way you word it...
Click to expand...

never stated it was about proving if you can spell or not ( read the poll question )

Regarding the perception thing - some will, some wont - matters not either way

How would someone know it was spelt wrong, if they didn`t read it ?

Of course its going to have my "stigma" attached to it, i started the thread!


----------



## stephengreen

is the word "dialling" spelt with one or two l's?


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't learn how to spell correctly here, how the hell do you spell at your work documents and your business related emails?
> 
> Do you want to be taken seriously?
> 
> Just put the effort here, let JampoTT correct you and little by little you will achieve an A in the English language. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Understand your point, but i personally come on here to forget about work etc, and unwind. Therefore i`m less inclined to double check my spelling because
> A: I`m not here to prove if i can spell or not
> B: I`m not bothered by someone elses perception of me on a car forum
> C: I cant be arsed
> 
> IMHO :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't about proving whether or not you can spell...
> 
> As for not being bothered by perception - from that, I assume you agree that people WILL draw their conclusions from the way people spell or punctuate their posts?
> 
> C: is far more like it.
> 
> But I put it to you that, if you can't be bothered to "write" your post correctly, why should anyone else take the trouble to read it?
> 
> I'm also talking more about the people who continually abuse the language, or omit ALL capital letters and punctuation in their posting...
> 
> But I stand by my point that it won't be possible to get a fair result of your "poll" because you are tainting the 2 "yes, it matters" arguments with the way you word it...
Click to expand...

Agree. The Poll is of course loaded along the lines of 'asking the right people, the wrong questions.'T here should have been an "I am a bit ignorant really when it comes to my own written language/I can't be arsed because I don't really know/Correct English is really not important here" options.

I therefore didn't vote as there is no suitable answer listed. Ergo flawed poll. :wink:

If one does know how to use the language correctly, then surely it is as easy to be correct as it is incorrect when posting?

Likewise, if others perceptions were _really_ not important, then why are we all hanging out on a premium car forum, where image/perception is one of key drivers in the choice of car we drive?

_Look where Dumbing Down is taking us - people having to justify use of correct English._ :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## SteveS

Is "can't be arsed" now acceptable in the written form? I use it all the time as slang because it conveys a slighty different meaning to "can't be asked", but I thought it was still grammatically incorrect. It's been used several times in this thread by proponents from both camps.


----------



## jampott

stephengreen said:


> is the word "dialling" spelt with one or two l's?


Funny you should ask that. The OED states that both are perfectly acceptable. I've been "asked" about that before...


----------



## Lisa.

See? I told you it was wrong.

Dialers??? It's diallers!!

It's not just me that noticed.

[smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## Lisa.

jampott said:


> Of course it matters...
> 
> The odd typo can be forgiven, but grossly bad spelling, grammar, punctuation and paragraph spacing just show a complete lack of thought or care.
> 
> We've had this discussion several times on here. Written communication is (for the majority) the only way you have of getting your message *accross* on an internet forum. If you choose to do it in a slapdash and lazy manner, you run the risk of having your point ignored, regardless of its content.
> 
> You can be as bright as a button, but if you choose to write in a "thick" manner, people will perceive you as such.
> 
> Can you take anyone seriously who thinks that the word "cemetrically" exists?


It's "across" not accross 9/10


----------



## jampott

barely_legal said:


> See? I told you it was wrong.
> 
> Dialers??? It's diallers!!
> 
> It's not just me that noticed.
> 
> [smiley=policeman.gif]


*lol*

Don't be cheeky.

How many times do I have to say it? Both are acceptable.

Is the OED not a good enough reference for you?

I'll grant you that the single "l" spelling is likely to be American - but as the majority of dialing software on the market originates from that country, its best to use their terminology... you can't refer to a technique as "dialling" but the trademark as "Dialing" in the same document - that's just silly...


----------



## Lisa.

Bulsh


----------



## W7 PMC

Now now children, you're both fcuking dixlexic (SP :wink: ) anyway  :wink:


----------



## SteveS

Color? Aluminum (spit)? Flavor? Do the math? Router pronounced `rouwter` instead of `rooter`?

Arghhhhhhh let's just not go there, it's dialling with it's full complement of the letter L for me, no Yankee bastardisations here thankyou. :wink:.


----------



## jampott

SteveS said:


> Color? Aluminum (spit)? Flavor? Do the math? Router pronounced `rouwter` instead of `rooter`?
> 
> Arghhhhhhh let's just not go there, it's dialling with it's full complement of the letter L for me, no Yankee bastardisations here thankyou. :wink:.


So you'd quite happily pepper a document with both spellings of the word, just to retain some quirky "Britishness" then?


----------



## SteveS

jampott said:


> SteveS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color? Aluminum (spit)? Flavor? Do the math? Router pronounced `rouwter` instead of `rooter`?
> 
> Arghhhhhhh let's just not go there, it's dialling with it's full complement of the letter L for me, no Yankee bastardisations here thankyou. :wink:.
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd quite happily pepper a document with both spellings of the word, just to retain some quirky "Britishness" then?
Click to expand...

I don't think I said or implied that :?

I accept that language moves on, what is correct today may be incorrect or merely an alternative tomorrow (alternate if you're a septic). But I will never, ever, get used to hearing "aluminum" as long as I live. If that makes me quirky and British so be it.


----------



## jampott

SteveS said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteveS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color? Aluminum (spit)? Flavor? Do the math? Router pronounced `rouwter` instead of `rooter`?
> 
> Arghhhhhhh let's just not go there, it's dialling with it's full complement of the letter L for me, no Yankee bastardisations here thankyou. :wink:.
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd quite happily pepper a document with both spellings of the word, just to retain some quirky "Britishness" then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I said or implied that :?
> 
> I accept that language moves on, what is correct today may be incorrect or merely an alternative tomorrow (alternate if you're a septic). But I will never, ever, get used to hearing "aluminum" as long as I live. If that makes me quirky and British so be it.
Click to expand...

I seem to recall that the american way of saying "Aluminium" is, in fact, the correct one...


----------



## jampott

Which is, indeed, true...

A Brit (Davy) named it. The silly fucker was undecided, and name it THREE TIMES. Pillock.

Following up a Topical Words piece on the international spelling of what British English writes as sulphur, many American subscribers wrote in to ask about another element with two spellings: aluminium.
The metal was named by the English chemist Sir Humphry Davy (who, you may recall, â€œabominated gravy, and lived in the odium of having discovered sodiumâ€), even though he was unable to isolate it: that took another two decadesâ€™ work by others. He derived the name from the mineral called alumina, which itself had only been named in English by the chemist Joseph Black in 1790. Black took it from the French, who had based it on alum, a white mineral that had been used since ancient times for dyeing and tanning, among other things. Chemically, this is potassium aluminium sulphate (a name which gives me two further opportunities to parade my British spellings of chemical names).
Sir Humphry made a bit of a mess of naming this new element, at first spelling it alumium (this was in 1807) then changing it to aluminum, and finally settling on aluminium in 1812. His classically educated scientific colleagues preferred aluminium right from the start, because it had more of a classical ring, and chimed harmoniously with many other elements whose names ended in â€"ium, like potassium, sodium, and magnesium, all of which had been named by Davy.
The spelling in â€"um continued in occasional use in Britain for a while, though that in â€"ium soon predominated. In the USAâ€"perhaps oddly in view of its later historyâ€"the standard spelling was aluminium right from the start. This is the only form given in Noah Websterâ€™s Dictionary of 1828, and seems to have been standard among US chemists throughout most of the nineteenth century; it was the preferred version in The Century Dictionary of 1889 and is the only spelling given in the Webster Unabridged Dictionary of 1913. However, there is evidence that the spelling without the final i was used in various trades and professions in the US from the 1830s onwards and that by the 1870s it had become the more common one in American writing generally.
Actually, neither version was often encountered early on: up to about 1855 it had only ever been made in pinhead quantities because it was so hard to extract from its ores; a new French process that involved liquid sodium improved on that to the extent that Emperor Napoleon III had some aluminium cutlery made for state banquets, but it still cost much more than gold. When the statue of Eros in Piccadilly Circus in London was cast from aluminium in 1893 it was still an exotic and expensive choice. This changed only when a way of extracting the metal using cheap hydroelectricity was developed.
The official change in the US to the â€"um spelling happened quite late: the American Chemical Society only adopted it in 1925. The International Union of Pure and Applied Chemistry (IUPAC) officially standardised on aluminium in 1990, though this has done nothing, of course, to change the way people in the US spell it for day to day purposes.
Itâ€™s a word that demonstrates the often tangled and subtle nature of word history, and how a simple statement about differences in spelling can cover a complicated story.


----------



## SteveS

Sadly I also recall seeing that somewhere .


----------



## phil

Well it's a bit late late to add my opinionated banter to this but I'm going to anyway.

I personally think there's a time and place for everything. I don't give a toss about people swearing and do it myself, but in certain situations it's not appropriate and it's a benefit if you are able to see this and adjust appropriately.

Being able to spell really doesn't matter on a board like this one. But it does annoy me when I see bad spelling and grammar in the press, as they're supposed to be writing for a living. 
Seeing greengrocers apostrophe's where people should know better really does wind me up though.
Poor spelling and grammar does give the impressions that you're badly educated or a bit daft unfortunately, and if you want to think of people as anal or whatever because they see this, then it really is your problem, not theirs. 
Conversely, those who thrive on picking on the mistakes of others in the manner of a personal attack in an argument don't really do themselves much justice.

And finally, the apostrophe is found 2 to the right of "l" on a UK keyboard. 
` is a backtick.
' is an apostrophe.

Jeez, some people eh? :wink:

p.s. "not at all, i can see what they mean - what does it matter" should have a question mark. 

p.p.s. I agree that your poll's a tad biased.


----------



## jam

This thread is getting a little deep now! Wish I had never picked up on ronin's spelling of B*u*lgari! :wink:


----------



## jampott

jam said:


> This thread is getting a little deep now! Wish I had never picked up on ronin's spelling of B*u*lgari! :wink:


Deep? Aye - but spelling is a complex, non-trivial matter


----------



## jam

jampott said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is getting a little deep now! Wish I had never picked up on ronin's spelling of B*u*lgari! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Deep? Aye - but spelling is a complex, non-trivial matter
Click to expand...

I concur!

It's also highly amusing when someone gets annoyed on a thread in the Off Topic section or the TT Forum section and then jumps straight to the Flame Room to start a flame thread about it.

Chortle chortle


----------



## ronin

jam said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is getting a little deep now! Wish I had never picked up on ronin's spelling of B*u*lgari! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Deep? Aye - but spelling is a complex, non-trivial matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur!
> 
> It's also highly amusing when someone gets annoyed on a thread in the Off Topic section or the TT Forum section and then jumps straight to the Flame Room to start a flame thread about it.
> 
> Chortle chortle
Click to expand...

Don`t flatter yourself Jam, was un-related.


----------



## jam

ronin said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is getting a little deep now! Wish I had never picked up on ronin's spelling of B*u*lgari! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Deep? Aye - but spelling is a complex, non-trivial matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur!
> 
> It's also highly amusing when someone gets annoyed on a thread in the Off Topic section or the TT Forum section and then jumps straight to the Flame Room to start a flame thread about it.
> 
> Chortle chortle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don`t flatter yourself Jam, was un-related.
Click to expand...

Of course it was :wink:


----------



## ronin

jam said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is getting a little deep now! Wish I had never picked up on ronin's spelling of B*u*lgari! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Deep? Aye - but spelling is a complex, non-trivial matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur!
> 
> It's also highly amusing when someone gets annoyed on a thread in the Off Topic section or the TT Forum section and then jumps straight to the Flame Room to start a flame thread about it.
> 
> Chortle chortle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don`t flatter yourself Jam, was un-related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need for the wink, of that im sure..........
> 
> Of course it was :wink:
Click to expand...

 :roll:


----------



## jdn

Serious question now.

Would it be feasible to have a spell checker on the forum? Clearly this would require extra code, or plug-in of sorts. I have used various webmail services where this is an option.

Then, for those who live in fear of the spelling police, they can correct their posts before submitting.

Won't help with grammar though :?


----------



## saint

> Serious question now.
> 
> Would it be feasible to have a spell checker on the forum? Clearly this would require extra code, or plug-in of sorts. I have used various webmail services where this is an option.
> 
> Then, for those who live in fear of the spelling police, they can correct their posts before submitting.
> 
> Won't help with grammar though


Hrm oh no........ see perfect example of the ninny state taking over....

JDN don't worry too much about it..... this is only a forum afterall and we all should not be so judgemental


----------



## jdn

saint said:


> Hrm oh no........ see perfect example of the ninny state taking over....
> 
> JDN don't worry too much about it..... this is only a forum afterall and we all should not be so judgemental


Not worried about it at all. I am happy with my spelling and I am sure the odd typos sneak in here and there. I do however wonder if a spell checker would be a useful feature for some. Don't really think it represents 'Nanny state taking over' :?


----------



## raven

Spell checker is probably a good idea, but then again, I think the whole spell checking option on any document is a cop out. It just encourages laziness. Everyone makes typos occasionally, but it's when a post is littered with the fuckers that it becomes a bit irritating.

Oh, and I should mention that I didn't vote on the poll because it's skewed. Sort it out Ronin!


----------



## ronin

raven said:


> Spell checker is probably a good idea, but then again, I think the whole spell checking option on any document is a cop out. It just encourages laziness. Everyone makes typos occasionally, but it's when a post is littered with the fuckers that it becomes a bit irritating.
> 
> Oh, and I should mention that I didn't vote on the poll because it's skewed. Sort it out Ronin!


Of course its fucking skewed, flawed or what ever - it was done for fun - nothing else, now its gone all serious. 
Im off to get stoned and hug a tree.


----------



## jampott

ronin said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spell checker is probably a good idea, but then again, I think the whole spell checking option on any document is a cop out. It just encourages laziness. Everyone makes typos occasionally, but it's when a post is littered with the fuckers that it becomes a bit irritating.
> 
> Oh, and I should mention that I didn't vote on the poll because it's skewed. Sort it out Ronin!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its fucking skewed, flawed or what ever - it was done for fun - nothing else, now its gone all serious.
> Im off to get stoned and hug a tree.
Click to expand...

And drive that VW Golf of yours...


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spell checker is probably a good idea, but then again, I think the whole spell checking option on any document is a cop out. It just encourages laziness. Everyone makes typos occasionally, but it's when a post is littered with the fuckers that it becomes a bit irritating.
> 
> Oh, and I should mention that I didn't vote on the poll because it's skewed. Sort it out Ronin!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its fucking skewed, flawed or what ever - it was done for fun - nothing else, now its gone all serious.
> Im off to get stoned and hug a tree.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And drive that VW Golf of yours...
Click to expand...

[cough]micra sport [/cough]


----------



## jampott

Grow up, you silly twat...

When you're driving a car with a bespoke chasis, that isn't based on a previous generation family hatchback, you can THEN begin to throw the Micra insults around...

But let me remind you, that your car bears MUCH more of a similarity to a Seat Leon than mine does to ANYTHING else in the entire Nissan range.

To liken the 350z to a Nissan Micra is truly laughable, and shows just how ignorant you really are...


----------



## saint

^^^ Whits the laddie all a'boot?

Calm it Janet or is that Clam it.... maybe both are suitable.

Perfect chance for a thread lock....stay on target stay on target......


----------



## jampott

saint said:


> ^^^ Whits the laddie all a'boot?
> 
> Calm it Janet or is that Clam it.... maybe both are suitable.
> 
> Perfect chance for a thread lock....stay on target stay on target......


Ronin keeps labelling every Nissan as a Micra. Jealousy, I think...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

well at least he spelt it correctly


----------



## jampott

First time for everything  :twisted:


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> Grow up, you silly twat...
> 
> When you're driving a car with a bespoke chasis, that isn't based on a previous generation family hatchback, you can THEN begin to throw the Micra insults around...
> 
> But let me remind you, that your car bears MUCH more of a similarity to a Seat Leon than mine does to ANYTHING else in the entire Nissan range.
> 
> To liken the 350z to a Nissan Micra is truly laughable, and shows just how ignorant you really are...


About twat!
was a joke - seems you expect to say what you want and for it to be gospel - bollox - people have different views on things - deal with it.
As for ignorance - whatever - enjoy the micra - someones got too :roll: 
Regardless of whatever you reply to this, you wont change my perception of the marque - so don`t even bother
Remind me of what you want, you WONT change my mind.

As for jealous - has to be the funniest thing ive read all week 
Weve both said our bit - truce ?
Lighten up before you get a heart attack.


----------



## jampott

I don't want or need to change your perception of the marque. But if you think you bought "quality" with an Audi, then the joke is on you...

Its funny that the entire motoring press love the Zed, and they don't seem to think its a Micra. But obviously you know best. But as I said, no need to change your perception of the marque, or the car. Maybe you wouldn't know a decent car if it jumped up and bit you. Perhaps you are deaf to the people who think the TT is driven by twats these days? That the car has "had its day" and has lost its image and appeal? And you have a problem with Nissan's image? :lol: :lol:

I won't call your car a Golf or a Seat if you stop calling mine a Micra. We all know which is closer to the truth, so you aren't gonna win any friends by simply being a tit.

But we'll have to disagree on the image thing. I won't win any friends on a TT forum, but (and maybe this depends on who you speak to) the TT is rather passe these days. Nowadays driven by people who didn't jump on the bandwagon quickly enough, and what WAS a cool car to be seen in, now is slightly less so. No fault of the TT, but its simply gone out of fashion.

I'm not suggesting Nissan wins in the fashion stakes - I'm simply saying it doesn't rely on fashion to "work" as a package. Its great value for money, a true driver's car, and has an image that is improving with every magazine review (and test drive) versus the TT, which I feel is going downhill. The residuals are a fair test of this...

Loved my TT. Still love the car. Had too many faults to be called "quality", so I'm speaking from experience here.

But you bury your head in the sand, mate... 

   :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> I don't want or need to change your perception of the marque. But if you think you bought "quality" with an Audi, then the joke is on you...
> 
> Its funny that the entire motoring press love the Zed, and they don't seem to think its a Micra. But obviously you know best. But as I said, no need to change your perception of the marque, or the car. Maybe you wouldn't know a decent car if it jumped up and bit you. Perhaps you are deaf to the people who think the TT is driven by twats these days? That the car has "had its day" and has lost its image and appeal? And you have a problem with Nissan's image? :lol: :lol:
> 
> I won't call your car a Golf or a Seat if you stop calling mine a Micra. We all know which is closer to the truth, so you aren't gonna win any friends by simply being a tit.
> 
> But we'll have to disagree on the image thing. I won't win any friends on a TT forum, but (and maybe this depends on who you speak to) the TT is rather passe these days. Nowadays driven by people who didn't jump on the bandwagon quickly enough, and what WAS a cool car to be seen in, now is slightly less so. No fault of the TT, but its simply gone out of fashion.
> 
> I'm not suggesting Nissan wins in the fashion stakes - I'm simply saying it doesn't rely on fashion to "work" as a package. Its great value for money, a true driver's car, and has an image that is improving with every magazine review (and test drive) versus the TT, which I feel is going downhill. The residuals are a fair test of this...
> 
> Loved my TT. Still love the car. Had too many faults to be called "quality", so I'm speaking from experience here.
> 
> But you bury your head in the sand, mate...
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: 8)


You said i bought the TT for image not me - i like the car, END OF.
Again its you using the "quality" label, not me, and at NO point have i referenced this to the Nissan.
Fashion, again where have i implied this?
As for knowing a quality car if it jumped out and bit me - get real - you know jack shit about me, judgemental to presume!
As for being a tit, ill leave that one to you, you seem to excel way beyond my efforts - ill sit back and take notes, i find it easier to learn by observation :roll: 
Residuals - buy a Bentley GT for example, currently Â£15k over list if you want one as we speak, but a TT or Nissan? - here we go again, guess who said that 
Never said i know best, woah there Ronin - Jampott said it - it must be right. 
Ill let you know how many rotted datsuns are down in the sand when i put my head their, but it may take a while to count them  :wink: :?: :?:


----------



## jampott

ronin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want or need to change your perception of the marque. But if you think you bought "quality" with an Audi, then the joke is on you...
> 
> Its funny that the entire motoring press love the Zed, and they don't seem to think its a Micra. But obviously you know best. But as I said, no need to change your perception of the marque, or the car. Maybe you wouldn't know a decent car if it jumped up and bit you. Perhaps you are deaf to the people who think the TT is driven by twats these days? That the car has "had its day" and has lost its image and appeal? And you have a problem with Nissan's image? :lol: :lol:
> 
> I won't call your car a Golf or a Seat if you stop calling mine a Micra. We all know which is closer to the truth, so you aren't gonna win any friends by simply being a tit.
> 
> But we'll have to disagree on the image thing. I won't win any friends on a TT forum, but (and maybe this depends on who you speak to) the TT is rather passe these days. Nowadays driven by people who didn't jump on the bandwagon quickly enough, and what WAS a cool car to be seen in, now is slightly less so. No fault of the TT, but its simply gone out of fashion.
> 
> I'm not suggesting Nissan wins in the fashion stakes - I'm simply saying it doesn't rely on fashion to "work" as a package. Its great value for money, a true driver's car, and has an image that is improving with every magazine review (and test drive) versus the TT, which I feel is going downhill. The residuals are a fair test of this...
> 
> Loved my TT. Still love the car. Had too many faults to be called "quality", so I'm speaking from experience here.
> 
> But you bury your head in the sand, mate...
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: 8)
> 
> 
> 
> You said i bought the TT for image not me - i like the car, END OF.
> Again its you using the "quality" label, not me, and at NO point have i referenced this to the Nissan.
> Fashion, again where have i implied this?
> As for knowing a quality car if it jumped out and bit me - get real - you know jack shit about me, judgemental to presume!
> As for being a tit, ill leave that one to you, you seem to excel way beyond my efforts - ill sit back and take notes, i find it easier to learn by observation :roll:
> Residuals - buy a Bentley GT for example, currently Â£15k over list if you want one as we speak, but a TT or Nissan? - here we go again, guess who said that
> Never said i know best, woah there Ronin - Jampott said it - it must be right.
> Ill let you know how many rotted datsuns are down in the sand when i put my head their, but it may take a while to count them  :wink: :?: :?:
Click to expand...

I never said you bought the car for its image...!

Your implication is that Nissan is NOT a quality brand, whereas Audi is.

I never said YOU mentioned fashion - I just commented that the TT "fashion" is waning. Undoubtedly it was a fashionable car. It used to have the kind of style that immediately bestowed that style on its owners. Nowadays people don't seem to think so. I simply echo their views.

Residuals for TTs are sinking like a stone. Fact. That backs up my comments about the car being on the wane. I wasn't comparing against a Bentley. Nissan 350z residuals are strengthening. The newspapers last week were reporting 0% depreciation. Waiting times til November for a new car.

This whole thing started simply because you seem to hold the notion that the 350z is a Micra. I'm just pointing out that you are wrong...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

blimey! 

30 all.

match point.

Net faults from both players are ensuring that this has been 'edge of the seat' stuff, with impressive volleys (vollies?) (volleyies?) (volleies?)  from both sides....

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want or need to change your perception of the marque. But if you think you bought "quality" with an Audi, then the joke is on you...
> 
> Its funny that the entire motoring press love the Zed, and they don't seem to think its a Micra. But obviously you know best. But as I said, no need to change your perception of the marque, or the car. Maybe you wouldn't know a decent car if it jumped up and bit you. Perhaps you are deaf to the people who think the TT is driven by twats these days? That the car has "had its day" and has lost its image and appeal? And you have a problem with Nissan's image? :lol: :lol:
> 
> I won't call your car a Golf or a Seat if you stop calling mine a Micra. We all know which is closer to the truth, so you aren't gonna win any friends by simply being a tit.
> 
> But we'll have to disagree on the image thing. I won't win any friends on a TT forum, but (and maybe this depends on who you speak to) the TT is rather passe these days. Nowadays driven by people who didn't jump on the bandwagon quickly enough, and what WAS a cool car to be seen in, now is slightly less so. No fault of the TT, but its simply gone out of fashion.
> 
> I'm not suggesting Nissan wins in the fashion stakes - I'm simply saying it doesn't rely on fashion to "work" as a package. Its great value for money, a true driver's car, and has an image that is improving with every magazine review (and test drive) versus the TT, which I feel is going downhill. The residuals are a fair test of this...
> 
> Loved my TT. Still love the car. Had too many faults to be called "quality", so I'm speaking from experience here.
> 
> But you bury your head in the sand, mate...
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: 8)
> 
> 
> 
> You said i bought the TT for image not me - i like the car, END OF.
> Again its you using the "quality" label, not me, and at NO point have i referenced this to the Nissan.
> Fashion, again where have i implied this?
> As for knowing a quality car if it jumped out and bit me - get real - you know jack shit about me, judgemental to presume!
> As for being a tit, ill leave that one to you, you seem to excel way beyond my efforts - ill sit back and take notes, i find it easier to learn by observation :roll:
> Residuals - buy a Bentley GT for example, currently Â£15k over list if you want one as we speak, but a TT or Nissan? - here we go again, guess who said that
> Never said i know best, woah there Ronin - Jampott said it - it must be right.
> Ill let you know how many rotted datsuns are down in the sand when i put my head their, but it may take a while to count them  :wink: :?: :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said you bought the car for its image...!
> 
> Your implication is that Nissan is NOT a quality brand, whereas Audi is.
> 
> I never said YOU mentioned fashion - I just commented that the TT "fashion" is waning. Undoubtedly it was a fashionable car. It used to have the kind of style that immediately bestowed that style on its owners. Nowadays people don't seem to think so. I simply echo their views.
> 
> Residuals for TTs are sinking like a stone. Fact. That backs up my comments about the car being on the wane. I wasn't comparing against a Bentley. Nissan 350z residuals are strengthening. The newspapers last week were reporting 0% depreciation. Waiting times til November for a new car.
> 
> This whole thing started simply because you seem to hold the notion that the 350z is a Micra. I'm just pointing out that you are wrong...
Click to expand...

Wrong, this whole thing started because you didn`t like my opinion on your car - deal with it. :evil: 
Justify as you see fit, the more you retort, the more i see your incapable of changing my mind, and i like that :wink: 
If the TT residuals bug you that much, then i`m happy you sold when you did, but don`t presume this is an issue for me. I never bought the car to make money on it so i guess i wont be disapointed their.
If you feel the need to justify your purchase, you go for it, hell go the whole hog and get t-shirts printed, maybe you can enforce your views on more people that way, i just wont be one of them...........
[/i]


----------



## garyc

Ahem Ladies,

Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.

Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.

This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.

In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.

Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:

ps we are all enjoying it.


----------



## NaughTTy

Sorry to interrupt your friendly banter chaps :wink: but wasn't there a question about spelling somewhere in the beginning of this thread :roll: :wink:


----------



## garyc

NaughTTy said:


> Sorry to interrupt your friendly banter chaps :wink: but wasn't there a question about spelling somewhere in the beginning of this thread :roll: :wink:


Well, back on topic, there have been some Easy Spelling Pedant Pickings on (or should that be 'in') the last few posts. 

Plus the Golf/Micra debate is far more interesting than a bunch of ignoramous illiterates ranting on and on. :wink: :wink:


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.


Its a hoot, innit 

Personally, I couldn't give a fuck what Ronin thinks of the 350z. I just think it ridiculous to call it a Micra, simply because Nissan make both models. Its just about the lamest thing you could find to retort with, and makes any other argument you may have really quite weak...

(whereas calling the TT a "golf in a party frock" is pretty damn close to the mark, but we won't go there...)

If you want an opinion on the Zed, then have one. But if you insist its a Micra in disguise... you are either being deliberately obtuse, or don't know one end of a car from the other...


----------



## paulb

This is funny. You threw the first stone with a Golf reference...

At least the TT has an engine developed for it (albeit used across the VAG family now) whereas you have a Renault exec lump in yours.

I'm quite happy people telling me my car is a Golf in disguise


----------



## jampott

paulb said:


> This is funny. You threw the first stone with a Golf reference...
> 
> At least the TT has an engine developed for it (albeit used across the VAG family now) whereas you have a Renault exec lump in yours.
> 
> I'm quite happy people telling me my car is a Golf in disguise


Only on this thread. Ronin called it a Micra on another one already...

The TT has a VAG lump in it. Also used in the Golf, the A3, the S3. The V6? ported from the R32 lump I believe....

Don't start me on the V6 lump in the Nissan. Renault used it in the Vel Satis. But its Nissan through and through. A 10 year old VQ engine, I believe... it has NO Renault association at all, other than the fact they liked it enough to "borrow" it 

An exquisite V6 lump that revs to 7k, with bags of torque and HP. Journalists love it. They never loved the 4 pot in the TT


----------



## garyc

paulb said:


> I'm quite happy people telling me my car is a Golf in disguise


I always smiled at the 'Golf in Drag' and 'Cross Dressing Golf' monikers.


----------



## paulb

Made me chuckle too...

Still, fun at the Kneesworth meet last night. 21 cars based on the same platform. 20 were expensive experiments in style and one gave 51 mpg on the way up from Winchester :wink:


----------



## paulb

jampott said:


> The TT has a VAG lump in it. Also used in the Golf, the A3, the S3. The V6? ported from the R32 lump I believe....


I believe the K04 1.8T was first used in the TT. But yes, it is a crappy sounding engine. Strong as anything though.

I like your car Tim, I really do. Metallic baby crap brown is very you


----------



## ronin

garyc said:


> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.


Ive never brought quality into it.


----------



## jampott

ronin said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
Click to expand...

Nor a reasoned argument either, but that doesn't hold you back...


----------



## phil

paulb said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TT has a VAG lump in it. Also used in the Golf, the A3, the S3. The V6? ported from the R32 lump I believe....
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the K04 1.8T was first used in the TT. But yes, it is a crappy sounding engine. Strong as anything though.
> 
> I like your car Tim, I really do. Metallic baby crap brown is very you
Click to expand...

I like it too, and I like the colour. Calling it a micra is a bit weak though. Calling it a minicab in a party frock is probably closer to most people's nissan brand perception :wink:

In my opinion Nissan, like many Japanese manufacturers, missed the boat in terms of style, although you have to say the Z is unique. But again and again they make up for it with performance and reliability. 
The TT has many weaknesses, but I don't think any of them have anything to do with the similarity to the golf or any other VAG car. The 225 engine sounds crap but I never listen to it myself.


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is funny. You threw the first stone with a Golf reference...
> 
> At least the TT has an engine developed for it (albeit used across the VAG family now) whereas you have a Renault exec lump in yours.
> 
> I'm quite happy people telling me my car is a Golf in disguise
> 
> 
> 
> Only on this thread. Ronin called it a Micra on another one already...
Click to expand...

Micra, Datsun, thatâ€™s how I see it, doesnâ€™t make it right, but then does seeing a Golf/TT as the same car?
So all this boils down to the fact you thought I was calling your car names - sorry diddums  
You posted that you believe I have a low self esteem, did I let loose with a barrage of posts? - NOPE!!!!
You best cancel your holiday this year, because if you are going to snipe at everything you disagree with youâ€™ve got a lot of typing to do.


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor a reasoned argument either, but that doesn't hold you back...
Click to expand...

pot + black.......
read back through the posts, you started the ball rolling.


----------



## jampott

ronin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is funny. You threw the first stone with a Golf reference...
> 
> At least the TT has an engine developed for it (albeit used across the VAG family now) whereas you have a Renault exec lump in yours.
> 
> I'm quite happy people telling me my car is a Golf in disguise
> 
> 
> 
> Only on this thread. Ronin called it a Micra on another one already...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Micra, Datsun, thatâ€™s how I see it, doesnâ€™t make it right, but then does seeing a Golf/TT as the same car?
> So all this boils down to the fact you thought I was calling your car names - sorry diddums
> You posted that youbelieve I have a low self esteem, did I let loose with a barrage of posts? - NOPE!!!!
> You best cancel your holiday this year, because if you are going to snipe at everything you disagree with youâ€™ve got a lot of typing to do.
Click to expand...

We do agree that there are too many fuckwits for me to address personally. And that's just on the forum :twisted: 

You have much to learn about me if you take it personally, or if you believe I'm sitting here "angry"...

I just enjoy crossing swords, that's all...


----------



## garyc

ronin said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
Click to expand...

Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:


----------



## ronin

garyc said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
Click to expand...

Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is funny. You threw the first stone with a Golf reference...
> 
> At least the TT has an engine developed for it (albeit used across the VAG family now) whereas you have a Renault exec lump in yours.
> 
> I'm quite happy people telling me my car is a Golf in disguise
> 
> 
> 
> Only on this thread. Ronin called it a Micra on another one already...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Micra, Datsun, thatâ€™s how I see it, doesnâ€™t make it right, but then does seeing a Golf/TT as the same car?
> So all this boils down to the fact you thought I was calling your car names - sorry diddums
> You posted that youbelieve I have a low self esteem, did I let loose with a barrage of posts? - NOPE!!!!
> You best cancel your holiday this year, because if you are going to snipe at everything you disagree with youâ€™ve got a lot of typing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just enjoy crossing swords, that's all...
Click to expand...

EnGarde


----------



## jampott

phil said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TT has a VAG lump in it. Also used in the Golf, the A3, the S3. The V6? ported from the R32 lump I believe....
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the K04 1.8T was first used in the TT. But yes, it is a crappy sounding engine. Strong as anything though.
> 
> I like your car Tim, I really do. Metallic baby crap brown is very you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it too, and I like the colour. Calling it a micra is a bit weak though. Calling it a minicab in a party frock is probably closer to most people's nissan brand perception :wink:
> 
> In my opinion Nissan, like many Japanese manufacturers, missed the boat in terms of style, although you have to say the Z is unique. But again and again they make up for it with performance and reliability.
> The TT has many weaknesses, but I don't think any of them have anything to do with the similarity to the golf or any other VAG car. The 225 engine sounds crap but I never listen to it myself.
Click to expand...

I had to chuckle at this... particularly the "unique" part.

Kell, on the other hand, swears blind that the Zed is the spitting image of the Audi TT.

Can't have it all ways


----------



## Kell

I'll post a picture of the PE RR day and you'll see what I mean. Veilside had his Z next to a silver TT...I wasn't the only one that commented.


----------



## jampott

Veilside's Zed?

Yeah, that looks like a stock Zed dunnit?


----------



## garyc

ronin said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
Click to expand...

You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:


----------



## Kell

Nice kit - did you decide either way on yours?


----------



## garyc

Kell said:


> Nice kit - did you decide either way on yours?


Yes.


----------



## jampott

Kell said:


> Nice kit - did you decide either way on yours?


If you mean me, then no...

But I may stick a f-off huge F&F style rear wing on the Ragtop


----------



## ronin

garyc said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
Click to expand...

Jampott sui katoey?


----------



## jampott

ronin said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
Click to expand...

piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!


----------



## Kell

Take no notice of them Tim. Me love you long-time.


----------



## raven

I wish everyone would stop using the quote button. My mouse wheel is heaving with exhaustion as I scroll down just to read a post containing one sentence.

Tim - I know you always say you're very calm when you're engaged in one of these tussles, but it did seem like a touch paper was lit with the mention of the word Micra. Also, you got me quite miserable when you were slagging off the TT. Why? Because I agree with you. Can't believe I went and bought another one now. Doesn't mean I don't like it, just I probably should have thought about it a bit more. :? What's more, cos it's a new one, everyone will think that I've jumped on the bandwagon, when in fact I was an early adopter.  But I don't care what people think, honest.


----------



## jampott

raven said:


> I wish everyone would stop using the quote button. My mouse wheel is heaving with exhaustion as I scroll down just to read a post containing one sentence.
> 
> Tim - I know you always say you're very calm when you're engaged in one of these tussles, but it did seem like a touch paper was lit with the mention of the word Micra. Also, you got me quite miserable when you were slagging off the TT. Why? Because I agree with you. Can't believe I went and bought another one now. Doesn't mean I don't like it, just I probably should have thought about it a bit more. :? What's more, cos it's a new one, everyone will think that I've jumped on the bandwagon, when in fact I was an early adopter.  But I don't care what people think, honest.


Sorry Raven   :evil:


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
Click to expand...

niknoi pompoi :wink:


----------



## phil

raven said:


> I wish everyone would stop using the quote button. My mouse wheel is heaving with exhaustion as I scroll down just to read a post containing one sentence.
> 
> Tim - I know you always say you're very calm when you're engaged in one of these tussles, but it did seem like a touch paper was lit with the mention of the word Micra. Also, you got me quite miserable when you were slagging off the TT. Why? Because I agree with you. Can't believe I went and bought another one now. Doesn't mean I don't like it, just I probably should have thought about it a bit more. :? What's more, cos it's a new one, everyone will think that I've jumped on the bandwagon, when in fact I was an early adopter.  But I don't care what people think, honest.


Thought I'd quote your entire post.....

I'm in this boat too. Unfortunately for me when I was in the market for the 2nd TT there really wasn't anything around which appealed to me as much (that I could afford). 
And while I really like the 350z & less so the RX8, neither were the sort of car I was after.
Maybe I look at things differently nowadays. When I first saw a TT I was driving a 10 year old 1.3 golf mk2 and I thought it looked a great deal more expensive than it turned out to be. 
I'd buy a 911, but I just can't justify forking out that sort of money (especially as I have to have 2 cars).
For me there just wasn't any choice, apart from the S2K, which I didn't like as much.


----------



## jam

TBH phil/raven I was in the same boat. I was considering a V6 TTR. Although I loved the TTR loads, it just didn't turn the heads like it used to, unless you had the roof down. There are just too many around and although I was a pretty early adopter the roads were flooded with them by the time I got round to make my next purchase.

I was looking for a package that would combine all the features of the TT and a bit more space. Closest I could find was the 330. I know the roads are flooded with 3 series BMW's but I like to think mine stands out more than most of them(although not as much as the hallowed M3 convertible)

The only problem was that is cost me 10k more and pretty large hike in car tax!

Hey ho

I'm not slagging the TT off here at all, just saying that there are alot about and with no visual differentiation between any of the models, it doesn't matter if you drive a 150TTR or a V6TTR they look pretty much the same, and although it sounds materialistic, if you're driving around in a car that has cost 30k+ it should look like it.

Still fancy a RS version of they every bring one out though, although by that time hopefully I'll be able to afford a 997

Cheers

James


----------



## kingcutter

thank fuck i am getting a merc 

do you want to borrow my fencing kit gav. :roll:


----------



## aycer

jampott said:


> Can you take anyone seriously who thinks that the word "cemetrically" exists?


It does exist, it's just spelt differently!


----------



## Chip_iTT

well Word offers:

Geometrically
Cosmetically
Commercially
Symmetrically
Eccentrically

as alternates...

which do you think he meant then?


----------



## ag

To get this back on track, if it's really necessary, I don't think it is of vital importance how people express themselves. I would, however, be concerned by the image, god or bad, that I portray of myself and other TT owners.

We are, in general, in better paid, more responsible employment than the vast majority of people, whether they be UK residents or foreign nationals. As such it would be hoped that the command of English used on this forum would reflect this. In general it does.

The problem comes with the dreadful level of English language spoken and written in this country. How often do we see apostrophes used in plurals? How often do we see letters missed out and not replaced by an apostrophe? These errors, and they are errors, have become so current that the language is adapting to take them into account. I believe we are now allowed to say "Eight till late" instead of "Eight 'til late". The language is being dumbed-down for the SUN generation. It will soon be made up of just three and four letter words. The only punctuation will be a full stop. Imagine how much fun it will be then trying to explain something complicated, virtually impossible!

What I'm trying to say is that just because you can't spell doesn't mean that you are stupid. It just makes you look like you are!


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
Click to expand...

"Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."


Whereabouts are you going?


----------



## garyc

kingcutter said:


> thank fuck i am getting a merc
> 
> do you want to borrow my fencing kit gav. :roll:


This is the smart choice this year in terms of being new; different; hip; not _too_ poofy :wink:, having the best residuals; and 'most improved drive'.

In 350 guise it's going to give the Boxster S, 350z, Z4 3.0L a good run for their money in all areas.


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you going?
Click to expand...

Dunno...

It'll be a nice surprise when I get there


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno...
> 
> It'll be a nice surprise when I get there
Click to expand...

No. "All the fcuking way" was the correct retort.


----------



## PaulS

Off to Thailand. _Thank Phuk et for that_ :wink:


----------



## jampott

PaulS said:


> Off to Thailand. _Thank Phuk et for that_ :wink:


Don't fret, I'm only gone for a week.

Come to think of it, I'm not even sure my boss knows. Although, if I'm honest, he might not notice anyway. Its only a 4 day week, so if I work extra hard on Friday next week and the Monday after I come back, only my suntan will give me away


----------



## Kell

You see - if you still had a roadster, then your tan wouldn't change much so it wouldn't give you away.


----------



## Lisa.

jampott said:


> Don't fret, I'm only gone for a week.
> 
> Come to think of it, I'm not even sure my boss knows. Although, if I'm honest, he might not notice anyway. Its only a 4 day week, so if I work extra hard on Friday next week and the Monday after I come back, only my suntan will give me away


Thailand??? Grin.... maybe the inane smile and empty pockets will give it away ?? [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :roll:


----------



## saint

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you going?
Click to expand...

Phuk Me..... Over quoting or what?? Never heard of summary?


----------



## saint

saint said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phuk Me..... Over quoting or what?? Never heard of summary?
Click to expand...

Look pretty though


----------



## saint

saint said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phuk Me..... Over quoting or what?? Never heard of summary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look pretty though
Click to expand...

I wonder how big it goes... :wink:


----------



## saint

saint said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phuk Me..... Over quoting or what?? Never heard of summary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look pretty though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how big it goes... :wink:
Click to expand...

Ok I stop now...


----------



## jampott

saint said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phuk Me..... Over quoting or what?? Never heard of summary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look pretty though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how big it goes... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I stop now...
Click to expand...

one more for the road!


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phuk Me..... Over quoting or what?? Never heard of summary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look pretty though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how big it goes... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I stop now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one more for the road!
Click to expand...

and one for luck


----------



## Kell

ronin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phuk Me..... Over quoting or what?? Never heard of summary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look pretty though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how big it goes... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I stop now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one more for the road!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one for luck
Click to expand...

I shouldn't really, but what the fuck - it's a Friday...


----------



## jimfew

ronin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phuk Me..... Over quoting or what?? Never heard of summary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look pretty though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how big it goes... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I stop now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one more for the road!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one for luck
Click to expand...

Huh, that's spoiled the party! :lol:

Thailand eh.....don't I recall that they have some sort of sex trade, dealing in the want's of tired old grumpy men.....or did I get that bit wrong? :?:

Jim (part of the secret spelling P's).


----------



## SteveS

ronin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phuk Me..... Over quoting or what?? Never heard of summary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look pretty though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how big it goes... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I stop now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one more for the road!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one for luck
Click to expand...

You are falling into a deep sleep, when I click my fingers you will forget about the differences between these four cars altogether: TT; Golf; 350z; Micra


----------



## jimfew

jampott,

What are monkeytrousers, and is it spelt right (or is that write or rite)?

Jim (secret P)


----------



## jampott

jimfew said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phuk Me..... Over quoting or what?? Never heard of summary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look pretty though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how big it goes... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I stop now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one more for the road!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one for luck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh, that's spoiled the party! :lol:
> 
> Thailand eh.....don't I recall that they have some sort of sex trade, dealing in the want's of tired old grumpy men.....or did I get that bit wrong? :?:
> 
> Jim (part of the secret spelling P's).
Click to expand...

yeah they do, i say yeah they do...


----------



## garyc

If you page up and down quickly, it all gets very geometric. I think I feel a fit coming on....


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> If you page up and down quickly, it all gets very geometric. I think I feel a fit coming on....


Its like one of those magic-eye pictures...

When you look deeper into it, you see:










in all of Ronin's posts


----------



## Steve_Mc

jampott said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phuk Me..... Over quoting or what?? Never heard of summary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look pretty though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how big it goes... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I stop now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one more for the road!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one for luck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh, that's spoiled the party! :lol:
> 
> Thailand eh.....don't I recall that they have some sort of sex trade, dealing in the want's of tired old grumpy men.....or did I get that bit wrong? :?:
> 
> Jim (part of the secret spelling P's).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah they do, i say yeah they do...
Click to expand...

If we keep doing this, then the post at the middle, garyc's one starting "Ahem ladies" will keep getting thinner and thinner and might actually disappear. Eh voila problem solved for moderating posts in the future :roll: :wink:


----------



## jampott

Steve_Mc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phuk Me..... Over quoting or what?? Never heard of summary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look pretty though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how big it goes... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I stop now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one more for the road!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one for luck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh, that's spoiled the party! :lol:
> 
> Thailand eh.....don't I recall that they have some sort of sex trade, dealing in the want's of tired old grumpy men.....or did I get that bit wrong? :?:
> 
> Jim (part of the secret spelling P's).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah they do, i say yeah they do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we keep doing this, then the post at the middle, garyc's one starting "Ahem ladies" will keep getting thinner and thinner and might actually disappear. Eh voila problem solved for moderating posts in the future :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

You think?


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> Steve_Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phuk Me..... Over quoting or what?? Never heard of summary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look pretty though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how big it goes... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I stop now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one more for the road!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one for luck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh, that's spoiled the party! :lol:
> 
> Thailand eh.....don't I recall that they have some sort of sex trade, dealing in the want's of tired old grumpy men.....or did I get that bit wrong? :?:
> 
> Jim (part of the secret spelling P's).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah they do, i say yeah they do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we keep doing this, then the post at the middle, garyc's one starting "Ahem ladies" will keep getting thinner and thinner and might actually disappear. Eh voila problem solved for moderating posts in the future :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think?
Click to expand...

Never.


----------



## garyc

...still it's nice to be at the centre with everything revolving around me. 

Off to pub then Poole. Toodle pip. :wink:


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> ...still it's nice to be at the centre with everything revolving around me.
> 
> Off to pub then Poole. Toodle pip. :wink:


*wave*


----------



## TTotal

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem Ladies,
> 
> Nissan is not considered to be a premium brand by motoring analysts when segmenting manufacturers. Which is why they have the 'upmarklet' Infiniti sub brand in US - to close the perceived gap on Audi/BMW/MB.
> 
> Audi is a premium brand and charge a premium to reflect that.
> 
> This does not mean that the 350Z is not a 'quality' car or indeed that all TTs/Audi's are 'top quality'.
> 
> In terms of reliability, Nissan (and Toyota Honda) are some way ahead of the Germans. But reliability is in turn a different thing to quality.
> 
> Sort your terms of reference out please. :wink:
> 
> ps we are all enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never brought quality into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that you did? It seemed implicit in the 'discussion' though. Sorry if my post wasn't helpful. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youv`e upset me now - thought i was one of the "Ahem ladies" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are - along with everyone else on this thread. Except Jampott, who's a ladyboy. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jampott sui katoey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off, you lot. I'm going to Thailand next Friday too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Love you long time Johnny - you put it there."
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phuk Me..... Over quoting or what?? Never heard of summary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look pretty though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how big it goes... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I stop now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one more for the road!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one for luck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh, that's spoiled the party! :lol:
> 
> Thailand eh.....don't I recall that they have some sort of sex trade, dealing in the want's of tired old grumpy men.....or did I get that bit wrong? :?:
> 
> Jim (part of the secret spelling P's).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah they do, i say yeah they do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we keep doing this, then the post at the middle, garyc's one starting "Ahem ladies" will keep getting thinner and thinner and might actually disappear. Eh voila problem solved for moderating posts in the future :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never.
Click to expand...

Will this thread go bang ? Or will Tim be banged ? :?


----------



## ronin

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you page up and down quickly, it all gets very geometric. I think I feel a fit coming on....
> 
> 
> 
> Its like one of those magic-eye pictures...
> 
> When you look deeper into it, you see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in all of Ronin's posts
Click to expand...

nice pic of your car Jampott [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jam

ronin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you page up and down quickly, it all gets very geometric. I think I feel a fit coming on....
> 
> 
> 
> Its like one of those magic-eye pictures...
> 
> When you look deeper into it, you see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in all of Ronin's posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice *pic[/] of your car Jampott [smiley=thumbsup.gif]*
Click to expand...

*

You actually spell it 'picture', not 'pic' :wink: *


----------



## ronin

jam said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you page up and down quickly, it all gets very geometric. I think I feel a fit coming on....
> 
> 
> 
> Its like one of those magic-eye pictures...
> 
> When you look deeper into it, you see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in all of Ronin's posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice *pic[/] of your car Jampott [smiley=thumbsup.gif]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> You actually spell it 'picture', not 'pic' :wink: *
Click to expand...

* [smiley=zzz.gif]*


----------



## Kell

jam said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you page up and down quickly, it all gets very geometric. I think I feel a fit coming on....
> 
> 
> 
> Its like one of those magic-eye pictures...
> 
> When you look deeper into it, you see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in all of Ronin's posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice *pic[/] of your car Jampott [smiley=thumbsup.gif]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> You actually spell it 'picture', not 'pic' :wink: *
Click to expand...

*

I was under the impression that you also spell James James, not spell James, Jam, Jam. Or something.*


----------



## ronin

jam said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you page up and down quickly, it all gets very geometric. I think I feel a fit coming on....
> 
> 
> 
> Its like one of those magic-eye pictures...
> 
> When you look deeper into it, you see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in all of Ronin's posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice *pic[/] of your car Jampott [smiley=thumbsup.gif]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> You actually spell it 'picture', not 'pic' :wink: *
Click to expand...

*
Tip, look in the dictionary before you criticise. [Short for picture.]*


----------



## jam

ronin said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you page up and down quickly, it all gets very geometric. I think I feel a fit coming on....
> 
> 
> 
> Its like one of those magic-eye pictures...
> 
> When you look deeper into it, you see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in all of Ronin's posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice *pic[/] of your car Jampott [smiley=thumbsup.gif]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> You actually spell it 'picture', not 'pic' :wink: *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Tip, look in the dictionary before you criticise. [Short for picture.]*
Click to expand...

*

Jesus christ, that was a joke mate, get a grip! You don't actually think Iw as being serious there do you? :roll:*


----------



## ronin

jam said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you page up and down quickly, it all gets very geometric. I think I feel a fit coming on....
> 
> 
> 
> Its like one of those magic-eye pictures...
> 
> When you look deeper into it, you see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in all of Ronin's posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice *pic[/] of your car Jampott [smiley=thumbsup.gif]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> You actually spell it 'picture', not 'pic' :wink: *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Tip, look in the dictionary before you criticise. [Short for picture.]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Jesus christ, that was a joke mate, get a grip! You don't actually think Iw as being serious there do you? :roll:*
Click to expand...

* Tried but couldn`t find a financial report on the subject - sorry. As your so good at getting them, do me the honours *


----------



## r1

:lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jam

r1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


like it!!


----------



## ronin

jam said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> like it!!
Click to expand...

Is that a recent photo ?


----------



## jam

ronin said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> like it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a recent photo ?
Click to expand...

Not sure. You'll have to find the guy who took it and the guy who's in it and ask them when it was taken.............don't quite know how you'd go about that though


----------



## TTotal

No its not Tim, he may be late but never retarded


----------



## ronin

jam said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> like it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a recent photo ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure. You'll have to find the guy who took it and the guy who's in it and ask them when it was taken.............don't quite know how you'd go about that though
Click to expand...

Tut tut, now who`s being serious....

Let me tell you a story about a kettle calling a pot black...... :roll:


----------



## jam

ronin said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> like it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a recent photo ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure. You'll have to find the guy who took it and the guy who's in it and ask them when it was taken.............don't quite know how you'd go about that though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tut tut, now who`s being serious....
> 
> Let me tell you a story about a kettle calling a pot black...... :roll:
Click to expand...

bored of this now, truce? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ronin

jam said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> like it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a recent photo ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure. You'll have to find the guy who took it and the guy who's in it and ask them when it was taken.............don't quite know how you'd go about that though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tut tut, now who`s being serious....
> 
> Let me tell you a story about a kettle calling a pot black...... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bored of this now, truce? [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :mrgreen:


----------

